# Any way to construct deck stair stringers from 2x8s?



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

dwoloz said:


> I'm tasked with rebuilding a a set of stairs for a deck. I have several long boards of 2x8 PT that I salvaged from someone elses deconstruction that Id very much like to use rather than buying new stuff. Is there a reinforcement I can add like a 2x4 under it?
> 
> The EZ-Stair brackets would work (I think even 2x6s work with them) but they're pricey at $10 a tread
> 
> Ill add that this need not be pretty in any way, just needs to be structurally sound


No, you need 2x12.


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

dwoloz said:


> just needs to be structurally sound


Cutting stringers = 2x12

If using brackets, follow manufacturer's instructions. I've never used the brackets so I don't know what they require.


----------



## MBatson (Jan 1, 2011)

I have seen this done before, *and I would not recommend it*, but you can use the 2x8s and attach 2x4s to the 2x8s for the treads to attach to.


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

MBatson said:


> I have seen this done before, and I would not recommend it, but you can use the 2x8s and attach 2x4s to the 2x8s for the treads to attach to.


How will you support the center of the treads?










test fit on the last set of stairs I built


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Stairs are cut from 2x12's. Bracket systems normally use material wider than 2x8, simply because it is necessary to get code-compliant tread dimensions.

Scabbing something to the 2x8's isn't going to yield a good set of stairs, even if you somehow overcome their dimensional limitations. Do it right, you won't regret it.


----------



## dwoloz (Aug 3, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the replies gents
I'll pony up for some 2x12 PT


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

MBatson said:


> I have seen this done before, and I would not recommend it, but you can use the 2x8s and attach 2x4s to the 2x8s for the treads to attach to.


Bad advice!!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The 2009 deck Code requires 2x12 stringers when cut leaving 5" of meat at the throat remaining, not to span more than 6' for most species; pp. 17; http://www.lancova.com/deckinfo.pdf

Gary


----------



## dwoloz (Aug 3, 2010)

You're always a wealth of information Gary, thanks


----------

